# Budget thicknesser - Titan TTB579PLN



## cusimar9 (19 Nov 2014)

Firstly, if you're lucky enough to own a £500+ thicknesser, look away now. This is mainly for those considering a thicknesser but can't stretch to the £400+ asking price for a reputable model.

So after reading up a little on thicknessers I've decided to take the plunge and trial the Titan at frankly ludicrous price of £129.99 from Screwfix including next day delivery.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb579p ... 230v/15774







It's without question a 'budget' model and I'm prepared to have to return it if it really doesn't work, however with the 31+ positive reviews on Screwfix I thought it might just be worth a go.

What am I doing with it? Thicknessing 20 metres of 200mm kiln dried oak down from 23mm to 15mm!

It'll most likely crash and burn, but it may come out triumphant. Either way I'll post my thoughts (and pics) right here for the benefit of the UKW community.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## t8hants (19 Nov 2014)

Please do, it's about all my budget would stretch to these days.


----------



## Fromey (19 Nov 2014)

I've seen one in the flesh. Very cute and probably great if all you make are small boxes and models.


----------



## cusimar9 (19 Nov 2014)

Fromey":2nj1s5fa said:


> I've seen one in the flesh. Very cute and probably great if all you make are small boxes and models.



This could well be the case, in which case god only knows what it'll do with 200mm oak! Should be a good test anyway, I might even film it for a laugh.


----------



## DiscoStu (19 Nov 2014)

I've got scheppach version of this. I used it on some oak at the weekend and it did a beautiful job. It's noisy and I do several small cuts rather than one big 3mm pass but I think it works very well. I would probably take it easy with the lengths you're talking about and the amount of cutting, so give it plenty of tea breaks and allow it to cool down.


----------



## wizard (19 Nov 2014)

Screwfix remove most of the bad reviews


----------



## cusimar9 (19 Nov 2014)

DiscoStu":335ijjv6 said:


> I've got scheppach version of this. I used it on some oak at the weekend and it did a beautiful job. It's noisy and I do several small cuts rather than one big 3mm pass but I think it works very well. I would probably take it easy with the lengths you're talking about and the amount of cutting, so give it plenty of tea breaks and allow it to cool down.



I've got plenty of time, it's money that's tight!

Thanks for the heads up, I'll be sure to take it steady


----------



## cusimar9 (19 Nov 2014)

wizard":9fp9utae said:


> Screwfix remove most of the bad reviews



What makes you think that?

I can find several products with bad reviews:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb285j ... 240v/63333
http://www.screwfix.com/p/evolution-rag ... 230v/38948
http://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb37 ... 240v/33513

Their reviews are certainly ordered so the best show up first. It would be very naughty of them to remove bad reviews to promote a sale - I wouldn't buy from them again if I found evidence of that.


----------



## Tim_H (19 Nov 2014)

I have been tempted by this as well, as a planer/thicknesser is on my wish list but I cannot justify the expense of one of the less budgetmodels. I will be interested in your experience of it in use.

I suspect Rutlands edits it's reviews I have never read a bad one but I have certainly seen plenty on the Screwfix site and they have stopped me buying that particular product.


----------



## Smithy (19 Nov 2014)

I have a version of this machine and while I was happy with its performance in relation to cost, I could not tolerate the noise. It is now collecting dust in a dark corner and I have returned to hand tools.

Mike


----------



## wizard (19 Nov 2014)

cusimar9":3eyea0wl said:


> wizard":3eyea0wl said:
> 
> 
> > Screwfix remove most of the bad reviews
> ...


i have left bad reviews that have been removed and have gone back to read bad ones and they have been removed


----------



## n0legs (19 Nov 2014)

If you use it everyday and make your living from it, buy the best you can afford. If it's your hobby and it doesn't get used often and you're willing to take your time buy what is suitable. Only you yourself can decide what is suitable, but don't get pressured into "Keepin up with the Jones's"


----------



## Student (19 Nov 2014)

As mentioned on some threads in the past, this p/t is sold under a number of badges. I have one that came from Axy and I see that Screwfix seem to offer both the Woodst*r and Erbauer versions which are very similar as well but at wildly differing prices.

There's a very good video on Youtube of the Woodst*r version - look for Planer/Thicknesser (Jointer) review Part 1 by agbagb123.

As mentioned, they are very noisy and you will probably need a decent chip extractor but, for hobby use, they do the job although, as is often mentioned, changing from planning mode to thicknessing mode is a faff.


----------



## Baldhead (19 Nov 2014)

I have one of these, mine came from Axminster Tools, very noisy and if you try to take too big a cut when using it for thicknessing you may just snap one of the pins which locate the gears, this happened to me when thicknessing some softwood. I'm a DIYer so I couldn't justify spending lots on a better machine. I clamp a piece of squared hardwood to the table top as the fence is worse than useless. It's 'ok' for the price.

Baldhead

Edit. Check out this review http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E7UKx8ccpC0


----------



## cusimar9 (19 Nov 2014)

wizard":3m82mt2d said:


> cusimar9":3m82mt2d said:
> 
> 
> > wizard":3m82mt2d said:
> ...



Well that's poor show from Screwfix then, I won't feel so bad taking this back if it's rubbish in that case


----------



## cusimar9 (19 Nov 2014)

Baldhead":3s0rpl8k said:


> I have one of these, mine came from Axminster Tools, very noisy and if you try to take too big a cut when using it for thicknessing you may just snap one of the pins which locate the gears, this happened to me when thicknessing some softwood. I'm a DIYer so I couldn't justify spending lots on a better machine. I clamp a piece of squared hardwood to the table top as the fence is worse than useless. It's 'ok' for the price.
> 
> Baldhead
> 
> Edit. Check out this review http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E7UKx8ccpC0



Yes I saw these videos and while it does highlight many drawbacks it also shows that it does work in principle.

Whether or not it will work on the oak I'm planning to run through it may be a different story!


----------



## cusimar9 (20 Nov 2014)

Arrived today, it's bloody heavy! Glad I borrowed the wife's car, can't see this fitting in the S2000 :lol:


----------



## spiderlane (29 Nov 2014)

Very interested in hearing how you got on with this? 

Does anyone have any experience of the Clas Ohlson equivalent? Currently on sale at £140 and they sell spare parts for it too. 

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech-Pla ... er/18-3029

Looks pretty much the same, but has the extruded alu fence rather than the pressed steel so perhaps it more substantial?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Graham Orm (29 Nov 2014)

I have the Dewalt (£500 Screwfix). It's a superb tool, I used it only an hour ago. They are NOISEY and make a huge mess, but are excellent for the purpose they serve. Good luck with it.


----------



## cusimar9 (29 Nov 2014)

Well I intend to do a 'proper' update in the next couple of weeks when I've worked through the rest of my stock but the early news is quiet good.

I can only comment on the thicknesser at the moment. Firstly it's limitations, it definitely won't take stock wider than it's rated capacity, as you might expect, so stick to 200mm stock or narrower.

It has a bit of a tendency to plane *into* the stock at either end, because it's difficult to properly support the piece at either end. Therefore (at worst) you'll get a small 'notch' cut into your stock around 70mm at each end of your stock. I may find a way around this though.

But onto the good news, it actually planes surprisingly well. Planing 3m x 200mm x 40mm and then 3m x 80mm x 70mm it has cleaned the stock up very well and left a very nice finish.

The extraction is very good, a bit of duct tape to get an adapter fitted for my extractor and it's quiet clean considering how much stock it's removed.


















I'll be trying out the jointer in the next few days because those 200mm boards are going to make a table top and the edges are far from straight


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Nov 2014)

Excellent. Regarding the weight, I don't use mine for site any more so have mounted a couple of full extension slides under one of my benches that sits against a wall. Instead of a drawer I simply mounted a sturdy shelf and sat the thicknesser on top of it. When I need it, I just pull it out, no lifting involved.
Are there no feed tables with it? My DeWalt has a fold down feed table on both sides, (only a foot long). I have no problem with snipe marks. Maybe you could come up with something for it?
I only have a small extraction set up with 2" hose. When I tried to do what you have dsecribed and reduce the outlet it just clogged. It only takes a couple of minutes with a brush after a job to clean up.

I think the weakest link on this will be the motor, treat it like a baby, don't overload it or run it for long periods.


----------



## cusimar9 (30 Nov 2014)

Since on this model the thickness depth is adjusted by raising a lower platform, any infeed/outfeed table would need to be of variable height as well, which won't work.

Any infeed/outfeed support would have to be attached to the adjustable platform, which could be done but would need a little thinking through. There is an outfeed support 'bar' but I'm skeptical about how useful it is.

Not had any issues with clogging and I've reduced the outlet from 100mm to 50mm. I'll keep an eye on this though.


----------



## cusimar9 (2 Dec 2014)

Just to follow on from this, I emptied my extractor yesterday and it was absolutely full! I'm guessing 75% from the thicknesser. Absolutely no problems with clogging even with that much volume going through a 50mm reducer. That was taking very shallow cuts however, 1mm or so.

I dread to see the output from the rest of the thicknessing, I'll fill a small skip with it I expect!


----------

